
Oculus Co-Founder Who Wanted “Billion Person Virtual World” Departs Facebook - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2018/10/iribe-oculus-vr-billion-mmo-facebook.html
======
sharemywin
You'd have a make a VR as cheap as a used cell phone.

